# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Pen and Paper / Traditional Methods >  The Twin Realms, Region Map

## wminish

Hey Everyone

I'm starting on a new mapping project. The map I am working on is a region map of the Feywild mirror to Tulence, a region I created for a DnD campaign a few years ago and that I have done many maps for in the past. The map depicts and area in the Feywild with two neighbouring elven realms. So far I have just penciled in the map, but I will soon be starting the inking process. My current work in progress is shown below (I've turned up the contrast substantially to get the pencil to show up).



A major difference between this project and any other that I've worked on recently is that I plan to stream my work on it through Twitch . I've been interested in the format for a while and I've finally decided to give it a go, if I find I enjoy the streaming process I may even make it a regular thing. I plan to stream this coming Tuesday from 2pm NZ time (1am Tuesday GMT, 7pm Monday US central time) so come by and say hello if you like. For this first stream I'll be going through the inking in process for this map, though I imagine I won't finish it in the space of one stream as I'm planning to go for about 2 hours.

----------


## wminish

I got started on the inking in on stream, here is the latest update.



Unfortunately I had my twitch settings configured wrong so the vod wasn't saved but I've fixed my settings now and I'll be continuing this on stream on Friday.

----------


## Arimel

That is looking really good so far! I like the banners you are using and the compass (I believe it will be the ship?) will look really great.

----------


## wminish

> That is looking really good so far! I like the banners you are using and the compass (I believe it will be the ship?) will look really great.


Thanks Arimel, I did some more work on it on stream today and here is the latest update.

----------


## wminish

Here is the latest update to this map, the inking in is now finished and I'll soon be starting the colouring.

----------


## wminish

Here is the final coloured version, I'm really pleased with the way the colouring turned out.

----------


## KaiAeon

It looks really great. I love how you shaded the map.

Sent from my SM-A315F using Tapatalk

----------


## Simkin

Excellent map wminish, you are right colours are really greats.

----------


## Arimel

This came out really, really well. That shading is superb and brings so much to the map. I find it interesting the colors you chose for the ground and the forests. When I draw I tend to have the lighter color for the grass but it looks really good like this as well. May be something for me to experiment with later.

----------

